# Bronchoscopy with Argon Plasma Cautery



## peltdl (May 10, 2018)

Looking for some insight - I have a pulmonologist that did a bronchoscopy with endobronchial biopsy and the use of argon plasma cautery to debulk the tumor.  I have looked at every article on Google that I can find and can't seem to find a CPT code for the use of the argon plasma.  However, I believe that the correct CPT code should be 31641 - Destruction of tumor any method.

Can ANYONE give me their thoughts or suggestions for this procedure.

Thank you all in advance.

Dianna Peltier, CPC


----------

